# Don Frye vs. James Thompson: Should I laugh or cry?



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Im so confused!

It was funny to see Don Frye gas out after 2 minutes, but it wasnt funny to see him get beat up standing up for 2 minutes non stop.

It was funny to see Thompson punching 2 minutes straight on don frye, but it wasnt funny to see him unable to finish a punching bag!


There should be a limit of age when you enter a ring.. like 40 years or older should be allowed to have a pump, except if you are randy couture.

retire Frye, please.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Laugh. And Laugh. And Laugh. And then when you realize that we are no longer going to see fights like that ever again....Cry.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Frye wasted all his energy b4 the match when he was trying to rub heads with Thompson :laugh: But I think its about time for Frye to sit back and watch and not participate.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

As a huge Frye fan, this was painful to watch. The staredown by Frye ruled, and everything else was sad. The ref took forever to stop the damn fight, and should've known that Frye's too crazy(And tough) to just give up. I usually like my Thompson fights sloppy and punchy, but this was a fight I didn't dig. Mostly because I dig Frye a lot, and seeing him fight like an old, gassed out man sucked.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree, unfortunately though his last words on the mic were 'I'll be back' really dont think you should be Don we don't need two Mark Coleman's.


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

are you kidding? don frye rocked! who else can take so many hits to the jugular and not quit or drop (granted, the swinger is not the hardest hitter in the game, but still)? and im not saying he didnt gas, but can you really blame him or his age? he was fine until he got kicked in the face, then, it was all downhill...i guess some of you arent aware that getting hit repeatedly in the head and manhandled gases you out a lot faster if not instantaneously (ask gomi)...hes only 5 or so years past a fighters prime so let him do what he loves and leave him alone...

i will admit that i felt the ref took a little too long before stopping it...it looked pretty dangerous for frye for those two minutes...

on a sidenote, thompson really needs to work on his form and power when it comes to punching and accuracy...i thought i was watching the diaz/gomi fight again...or thompson/fujita fight...i thought he was doing better after his fight with yoshida, but i guess not...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Quitting isn't in Don Frye's vocab. It never was, and it never will be. I don't know if that's a good thing, or a bad thing. If Frye continues to take shots like that, then he's going to end up eating his food through a straw, and constantly crapping in his pampers. I am not even trying to be funny, either.


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

no doubt about that...i just either wish thompson had enough power to just KO him or the ref ended it sooner seeing as how frye was no longer defending himself...he had to turn his back for the ref to realize it was over...


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

For a second, it looked like it was going to turn into Frye/Takayama II.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

thompson showed trmendous sportsmanship when he bowed before Frye, got up and raised Fry's arm. Class act.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Great fight, it had me worried at the end. I just kept picturing Don being dead but still standing. He just looked wierd for a while standing there taking all those shots. I was glad to see he could at least mumble after that. I couldn't understand most of what he said but it's ok at least he made an effort.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

favorite moment : when they took each other's head and started pounding just like frye vs takiyama(or however its spelled), crowd went crazy..


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Laugh. And Laugh. And Laugh. And then when you realize that we are no longer going to see fights like that ever again....Cry.



Amen :thumbsup:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

That was definitely the most over the top staredown I've ever seen lol.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

After watching the fight, I've just got to say that the referee should have stopped it sooner. Frye was not even close to defending himself intentionally, he was barely conscious on the rope and his head was getting knocked around like a rock'em sock'em robot. :dunno:


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Laugh. And Laugh. And Laugh. And then when you realize that we are no longer going to see fights like that ever again....Cry.


:thumbsup: Repped.

I loved the fight. i hate seeing the Pred get whooped up, but on the other hand I love Mega Punk. It was hilarious when he bull rushed right into a kick, but he survived the early flurry. I think it was fitting to see a good ol slugfest for Pride's last event under DSE. My only disappointment was that Don didn't rretire after the match. As much as I love the guy and love to see him fight, I don't want to see him get hurt permanently. What a freakin' gladiator!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm super pissed. I didn't even know what time this event was on, and it was pretty much forgotten about on my part after watching the UFC PPV. Their not too ****ing consistant with their PPV advertisements, are they?


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

cry laughing


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

that fightn lastefd way to long


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I really thought Frye was going to win on the ground. When Thompson started throwing punches, I was like he is going to KO Frye but it never came and I was like where is the Punching power? The ref should have stopped the fight earlier, the last 2 minutes were hard to watch but like Brownpimp said, we will never see a fight like that ever again.

I do however want to see Coleman/Frye sometime this year. :dunno: *


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

So, what was Frye waiting for after he knocked Thompson down right away? 1 kick, 2 punches, Thompson hits the canvas, and the Frye stands there and looks at him for a couple of seconds.:dunno:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *I do however want to see Coleman/Frye sometime this year. :dunno: *


I don't know if I'd be up for another Coleman vs Frye match. For one, Coleman has already tooled him twice. I also really, really hated their second fight, and thought it was like watching paint dry. I can't really watch their first fight either, because watching my precious Don Frye get beaten to death hurts my little, Don Frye lovin' heart, Kam.


----------

